# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ju lutem ju lutem dikush te ma gjeje permbledhjen e iliades ju lutem

## atger1

dikush te ma gjeje permbledhjen e iliades ju lutem sepse me duhet per ne shkolle

----------


## laura..

pse nuk kerkoni ne google kaq e veshtire eshte jeni dhe djem shkolle ju
jena shqiptar ne jo grek  :shkelje syri:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## laura..

http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/
na kini bere si nene tereza njeri iliaden  tjetri dua permbajtjen e romeve bah
aty do te gjesh ate qe kerkon

----------


## Cold Fusion

> dikush te ma gjeje permbledhjen e iliades ju lutem sepse me duhet per ne shkolle


Po nuk pertove lexoje te gjithen dhe merr cfare te duhet.

Historia e Iliades.
Ne qender te historise jane heronj te medhenj dhe perendi e perendesha por nje nga heronjte me legjendare i pershkruare me shume mjeshteri eshte Akili grek i cili nuk pershkruhet me perbuzje si heronjte e tjere greke por me shume dashuri. Edhe zemerimi i Akilit dhe vrasja e Hektorit, heroi me te madh trojan, pershkruhen me mjeshteri te rralle dhe po me ate dashuri per Akilin megjithese ai ben nje veper shume mizore ne inat e siper!

Qellimi i luftes kunder Trojes ishte qe te merrej Helena, gruaja me e bukur e botes, bashkeshorte e mbretit te Spartes, Minelausit, e rrembyere nga princi i Trojes, djali i Priamit, Parisi. Minelausi ishte betuare per hakmarrje. Ai thirri ne ndihme te gjithe mbreterit dhe princat e Greqise per ndihme te cilet ju pergjegjen pozitivisht, nder ata ishin edhe Akili, Ajaksi, Odiseu, Diomedesi, Nestori dhe Agamemnoni, mbret i Mikenes. Agamemnoni ishte vellai i Minelausit dhe u caktua krykomandant i luftes.

Pergatitja per lufte e grekeve vazhdoi per gati dy vjet, ata ndertuane mbi 1.000 anije lufte dhe thirren nen arme mbi 100.000 djem. Kampi i pergatitjes per lufte u zgjodh porti detar ne gjirin e Aulisit qe gjendet ne pjesen verilindore te Greqise. Nisja u be ne nje dite te qete kur deti ishte pa dallge pasi kishin bere dhe kurbanin e rastit dhe ishin falur ne kembet statujes kushtuare Perendeshes Artemis (Diana.) Mendohej qe te gjithe perendite ishin fyere me veprimin e bere nga Helena e bukur dhe se zotat ishin ne anen greke.

Kurbani ishte nje femer pa mekate dhe e re sic u gjend e bija e Agamemnonit, mbretit te Mikenes. Ne momentin e fundit kur ajo do te therej, nje dre i madh u shfaq prane altarit, shenje kjo qe perendite e falin Efigjenin (keshtu quhej bija e Agamemnonit) dhe ne vend te saj do therej dreri. Efigjeni pas kesaj u be prifteshe e Artemisit ne Toris.

Me zemerimin e Artemisit kunder trojanve u duk dhe shenja e pare kur anijet levizen drejt Trojes, deti u qetsua e anijet rreshqisnin si ne vaj. Kjo u dha zemer grekeve te cilet mendonin se duke patur perendite me vete do ta fitonin shume lehte luften dhe Troja do te shkaterrohej.

Nga ana tjeter edhe trojanet po pergatiteshin per lufte. Mbreti trojan Priam qe shume plak per te luftuare vete keshtu qe ai thirri ne ndihme fqinjet e tij dhe u kerkoi ndihme e cila nuk i mungoi. Vete qyteti i trojes qe i rrethaure nga mure qe smund te kaperxeheshin ne asnje menyre. Ne krye te ushtrise qene trojanet Hektor, Enea, Sarpedon etje. (Sic e thame tek "Si sot u shkaterrua Troja" per Enean ka shkruare me von Virgjili.)

Kjo lufte nuk shkoi ashtu si e mendonin greket. Per nente vjet rjesht ata luftuane e derdhen gjakun lume por Trojen nuk e nenshtruane dot. Pas nje lodhje te gjate, kryetrimi grek, Akili, i thote Agamemnonit se nuk do te luftoje me kunder Trojes dhe u terhoq. Agamemnoni per ta terhequr Akilin ne lufte sajon nje kurth, dhe per kete problem Homeri angazhohet te pershkruaje plot dy te tretat e librit te Iliades! Agamemnoni terheq ne lufte kushuririn dhe njeriun me te afert te Akilit, Patroklin te cilin e lejon te ndeshet me kryetrimin e Trojes, Hektorin, nga i cili ai vritet. Kuptohet qe Akili do te hakmerrej dhe keshtu ai futet ne lufte per ta vrare Hektorin. Kjo eshte dhe pjesa me e bukur e librit. Pershkrimet e hollesishme te jetes se Akilit dhe luftrat e tij deri ne vrasjen e Hektorit, jepen kaq me detaje sa secili qe i lexon ato pasazhe, e ndjen vehten brenda tuftes greko-trojane.

Vrasja e Hektorit i cili qe nje trim i drejte, i ndershem dhe trim i zgjuare do te beje qe dhe Akili i pamposhtur te vritet ne fund te luftes pas shkaterrimit te Trojes.

Por si erdhi shkaterrimi i Trojes se pamposhtur?

Gedhendesi Odiseu, i ndihmuare edhe nga Perendesha e Luftes, Athina, planifikoi te ndertoje nje kale druri shume te madh qe te mbante brenda tij rreth 100 ushtare.

Plani i tij u zbatua menjehere. Greket u derguane lajm trojanve qe do te terhiqen dhe shkojne ne Greqi si disfatiste dhe ne shenje respekti per luftetaret e medhenj trojane ata ju dhuronin nje kale druri. Per te vertetuare kete gje, greket ngriten velat dhe anijet e tyre moren "rrugen e kthimit." Kalin e drurit ua lane jashte tek porta kryesore me emrin Dardan. Pasi trojanet u siguruane se greket iken, e moren kalin dhe e futen brenda megjithe kundershtimet e Parisit dhe te Kasandres, djalit te vogel dhe bijes se vetme te Priamit. Te njjten gje beri dhe prifti i mencur Loakoni i cili u tha se, "dhurata e armikut eshte o helm o thik!"

Kasandra qe edhe parashikuese dhe ajo e terbuare nga inati qe askush nuk e degjonte i tha te jatit: "Ati im i dashur, une shoh gjak brenda mureve te kalase dhe me kete gjak shoh te shkruhen fjalet Helene e Torjes dhe Kali i Trojes qe njerzimi ska per ti harruare kurre! Te lutem mos e fut aklin brenda!"

Me gjithe kundershtimet e tyre, kali u fut brenda mureve dhe naten, ndersa trojanet flinin, 100 ushtaret greke dolen nga kali dhe pasi vrane disa roje, ju dhane sinjalin grekeve qe prisnin ne det te hapur me anijet gati per tu kthyere mbrapsh. Greket arriten tek muret e Trojes dhe ushtaret greke pasi vrane rojet e posrtes sekondare me emrin She, e hapen ate dhe lejuane keshtu futjen e ushtrise greke e cila i vu zjarrin Trojes dhe vrau pothuaj se te gjithe trojanet. Vetem pak vete shpetuane dhe me ne krue Enean ata mbriten ne brigjet e Italise ku ndertuane nje qytet me emrin Troja.

Afer mengjezit, Troja nuk ekzistonte me dhe bashke me te edhe shume nga trimat e saj se bashku edhe me disa nga trimat greke. Helena u kap dhe u muarr duke ju dorzuare Minelaosit.

Ketu mbaron dhe libri ILIADA. Greket u kthyene ne greqi. Gjate kthimit per ne Greqi, nje nga heronjte e saj Odiseu pason nje udhetim te gjate dhe plot aventura e cial jepet e plote tek libri i dyte me titullin ODISEA. 
AGIDEBA.

Nga ZY.

----------


## atger1

rrofsh cul fusion

----------

